# V. Hoytema & C. Gin Bottles



## mcbridm (Jun 1, 2007)

I have six old, dark olive or black, bottles marked V. Hoytema & C. They are about ten inches high and rectangular shaped (almost square). Two of them have no markings on the bottom and four have markings. One has what appears to be a bull's head, one a symbol that looks like a handwritten letter K, one with a circle of raised dots, and one with a couple of raised dots. A friend told me they are Gin bottles. Can anyone verify this and tell me where I can get more information on this type bottle?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure, they're called case gin bottles. That company I think was Dutch, has been around a while and the values range can be fairly wide. $10-75+. 
 In general embossing helps but the seals are more desirable. Pontils and lip form help too. 
 I have a feeling yours have an applied or tooled taper lip and are from the later 1800's and in the 10-20 range depending on condition. That's always a big factor.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great photo, Eric!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd love to take the credit Cindy but I snatched it from ebay. I may bid on it though.


----------

